# WWF on CM7?



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get Words With Friends working on cyanogen? Right now the screen looks all crazy. I messed some with LCD density last night, but no dice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dougivks (Jan 6, 2012)

Setting density to 180 worked for me.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah, fantastic! Hadn't tried that one yet. I like the from at this density too. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

